# Found a pigeon.. not sure whats' wrong with it



## vegas (May 17, 2007)

Last week I found my cat with a pigeon in it's mouth .. I scared him and the pigeon ran into a bush in our backyard. Fast forward to this week and my son finds a pigeon in our front yard..Then he runs into a bush. It looks exactly like the pigeon my cat had so I'm pretty sure it's the same one. The pigeon can run but it has very little balance. I caught him and put him in a bird cage in our bathroom. I'd like to help him to get him recooperated so he can fly again but know nothing about birds. I read online to gauze the wing to his side.. the right look broken because it's at a different level then the left one. The bird did not like it and broke right throught he gauze so we've just left him in the cage and are giving him food and water. I thought he ate all his food but it looks like he just knocked it over. I was concerned about something else being wrong with him because he seems to fall forward almost to wear he's laying on his head. I was worried about his neck but today I went in to look at him and his neck is up and he's just sitting in the cage. I guess I should also mention that when I tried to bandage him up last night, he extended both wings out and tried flapping them but wouldn't have been able to fly. Any idea what's wrong with it? We're moving in about 5 weeks and won't be able to take him with us so I need to figure out what to do with him.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Well, first off, where are you, because we might have somebody near you who can help. By any chance, are you in Vegas?

Pidgey


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

...as in, Las Vegas, Nevada?


----------



## vegas (May 17, 2007)

Yes, I'm in Henderson. Just outside Las Vegas.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Well, we've got another new member in Henderson who has taken birds to Phil in Vegas very recently. It's very difficult to say per your description so far what's wrong with your bird. I can tell you that he might be weak to the point of virtually passing out, sick with something or have been hurt pretty badly. Sometimes it just requires a look. Phil can do that. Let me see if I can alert him to this and y'all can get in touch. If you know how to use the PM (Private Message) system, I can give you his phone number and you can give him a call.

Pidgey


----------



## vegas (May 17, 2007)

Do you know of any rescue places in the area or someone who would take him? I am currently pregnant and am starting to worry about any possible disease the little guy might have that could hurt the baby. I have a call into my doctor to find out if I can keep the bird in the house but if she says no, I will have to get rid of it and need to find something to do with it.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Tell you what we can do right now, though--you can check the bird to see if he's emaciated by feeling the breast muscles. Normally, they're filled out pretty well (think of Arnold Schwarzeneggar or Dolly Parton) and you can't feel the keel (breastbone) very well. If, on the other hand, the keel feels like a knifeblade running down the middle of the chest, the bird might be in pretty bad shape.

Another thing to do is hold the bird and open his beak with your fingers to look all around inside the mouth. You're looking for anything that looks white or like buttons of cheddar cheese.

And yet another thing to do is look at the poops and describe them: how much material is there (1/4 teaspoon, 1/2 teaspoon...) and what it looks like: fairly dry and brown with some white; dark green blob in the middle of some white; diarrhea with white chalky paste... you get the idea.

Pidgey


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

It's extremely rare that they have a disease that you can get. It's actually far more likely that they can get something from you, so be careful to wash your hands before handling him. Since their body temperatures are so high (about 107), the same basic germs tend to have to be different strains in us versus them.

Pidgey


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

Hi Vegas, 
Thanks for taking this pigeon in and welcome to P-T. As far as catching something from this bird that might be transferred across the placenta to your baby, please don't worry and please don't release the bird yet. Pigeons do not carry avian flu, if that is your worry. 
There are a couple of members out your way so hang loose and I'm sure someone will get back to you pretty soon. I don't have the expertise to help you like others can, but I appreciate your helping this bird out.
Cats carry some pretty significant bacteria on their teeth which may have caused an infection in this bird so that may be causing the problem for this bird.
For now, just make sure the bird is in a safe quiet area and has continued access to fresh water and some bird seed.
Thanks.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

One of the things that he could have gotten from your cat (or you) would be Pasteurella multocida. That's a common bacteria found in cats' (dogs, us) gingival tissue (the gums) and saliva that can cause "fowl cholera" (Pasteurellosis) which is lethal to most birds in as fast as 12 hours. Pigeons are literally the toughest bird there is and their immune systems can drag a normally fatal disease out for quite awhile fighting it, longer than most by a long shot. But some of the things we carry can get them if they get a large enough dose at one shot. That said, it really is best for you to wash your hands before opening their beaks to look inside (and after, of course, but that's more for your emotional comfort than genuine need--a human bite is the dirtiest bite on the planet and a rat's is second).

Pidgey


----------



## vegas (May 17, 2007)

*Pidgey*

Husbands not home right now so I can't do the beak check but his dropping are the green type you described.. as for the breastbone I don't seem to feel anything but that was with a quick check because he's a lot more alert today and tried to peck me when I checked.. He was also extending his wings and starting to flap so i wonder if he's actually able to fly now.. maybe i should check?


----------



## vegas (May 17, 2007)

maybe it's his leg.. sometime he can sit up fine holding his neck up but when he tries to move, sometimes he falls forward onto his head.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Vegas, 


Pidgey left a message for me about your Bird.


I have sent you a message through Pigeon-talk which has my 'phone number.


Happy to accept the Pigeon, and to take over from here.


Best wishes,

Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Got any idea how much he weighs? If you compare his weight to an 8 ounce styrofoam cup of water? You can feel the joints of the wings and the legs for any swellings. There is a virus that they can get (you're completely safe from that one, too) called "PMV" that can affect them neurologically for awhile. They can do all kinds of weird things (torticollis--twisting then neck and head upside down in the extreme) with that one but the symptoms tend to start out slowly.

Usually, once they get used to the new environment and learn that they're not in danger, they will relax and get down to the serious business of trying to heal. If you've got food and water for them (warmth & safety) they usually start in on it pretty soon. The kind of food that they like to eat is wild bird seed. Water needs to be kept in something small and over a half-inch deep.

Pidgey


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi everyone,

'Vegas' and her husband met me something around half-way, which was STILL a long drive to be sure! And was very very nice of them to do when the timing for them was hardly ideal. 

I was worried by my sense of this Bird needing to get some attentions a.s.a.p., so...they were very gracious to take time out to get it done now instead of waiting to tomorrow.

Looks like a young Adult, smallish, and he is 'peeping' his head off all the way home, once I sort of introduced myself better and started bragging up how good the chow is here.

So, I will hydrate him first, and as I seem to be feeling a gassy AND empty Crop ( on him I mean, ) , we will do the ACV-Rehydration formula for a little while, and then move on to some thin 'soups' later to-night.

He'd been Cat-Caught and has only a couple Tail Feathers left, with some scabs on his tail area and likely on his back also. Which escape-from-Cat thing appearently happenned Sunday or Monday maybe, and these small punctures are not fresh, but I need to look more later to evaluate some more and they are of course hard to find.

Legs are almost going out, and one leg is weak but both Feet grip decently and nothing seems broken.

Wings are nice and seem fine. BIG Wings for such a smallish Pigeon.

Looks like he'd been well-enough-nourished, then suffered privations and mauling...and has been starving...

So, off to get some rehydration into him now...and I will report back later sometime.

He has a really great attitude, which makes me happy of course. 

Best wishes,

Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

...funny, I'd forgotten how the 'warm' ACV-Water/Salt/Sugar combo is a mite pungeant compared to 'cold'-ish..! Lol...but he stood it.

Anyway, all went well, did the warm-moist-Beak-Massage and got him nuzzleing and he drank with my finger tips on his Beak, and drank a good amount, too.

Really he is a post fledgling sub adult rather than a young adult...Nares are only just starting to get some frosty 'white' going on.


Got him propped up sort-of between soft cloths in-a-cage for now, since his Legs are sore and weak.


No signs of Canker...but starvaiton for sure and likely some Yeasts or Candida issues...so...


Maybe some pics later...if I can get my Camera to work, last time I tried it, something was not happenning with it.

He might have some back-injury issues, effecting his Legs..and I am thinking to set him up in a sling maybe....but for now, we'll just see how the propped between rumpled-cloths go.


Best wishes,

Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

Sounds like a nice "save" there, Phil &Pidgey. So you brought him back to the Phil-otel and spa, complete with eats for the peeps  
Good luck with the new guest.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi all, 



Oh shoot...

I was noticing a faint bad smell off and on, and I figured I would look into it later when I had rested up a little and we were heading toward thin-Soup-time.

So, I sniffed him one end to the other, and around his mid back or lower between the shoulder center area, there is a very bad smell indeed.


I gently moved the feathers around somewhat, and see some blackish-dried-blood areas there...but do not yet see any appearent punctures.


Possibly there is some sort of local infection there and or plug of stuff which is smelling bad.


Anyway, I know Pidgey has dealt with issues of this kind - smelly plugs of old puncture wounds...but I never have dealt with any...so, please walk me though whatever you think makes sense for this?


I called my Good-Guy Vet's office seeking an earlyish appointment for tomorrow, so lets hope they call back in the morning with one.


I do have Clamavox, and I recon I can start him on it even though the systemic dangers are likely long since passed.


And...feel free please anyone, to let me know what all else might be a good idea for this.

I will look some more soon, but for now, that is the so-far of it.Hard to look for punctures with all those Feathers in the way.

He really needs some nourishment, so, we shall get on to that in a little bit here.


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Well, for me the first priority (barring the need for immediate stabilization and rehydration) is always to medicate when there's a rotten smell to try and stop the infection from going any further into the body and causing a septicemia. Then it's time to figure out where the stink is coming from exactly and start working from there. You have to evaluate the patient to see if it's physically going to be able to survive the stress of debriding. If it looks iffy, then you're probably just going to want to smear on Neosporin or whatever and give the meds (and chow and heat) time to work.

Pidgey


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Pidgey, 


Thanks...


I am pretty worn out presently...been too little sleep too many days, so it is hard to think straight.


Anyway, I did some more rehydration and he was looking much brighter and more poised, more even. I did not feed last night since I was so tired, and I wanted him to have a good head start ACV-Electrolyte Water wise, before I did feed, so, I finally went to bed.

Getting ready to feed now.


I started him on Clamavox last night...


Should I also get him going on something else as well?


Should I mix DMSO with something for the topical applications?


Does it make sense to do that...and, to tube feed a few days or a week before prospective debridements?

No Vet till Monday...


His posture and manner of laying down had improved markedly by the time I went to bed, where he was laying normally like a 'Sphynx' and looking pert.


Where previously, he could hardly stand, or had to lean on something, and could not lay, keeping his Legs out stiff and falling over, so I had him propped up sort of between soft rumpled cloths.

This morning he is laying down as a normal Juvenile or sub adult would...


Anyway, I am feeling half awake now, having had my coffee and zipped through our forum here...so, time for him to get some more Hydration and some formula.



Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

No, I wouldn't think you'd want to spread DMSO on abscessed flesh. I cannot tell you what all it can carry across the skin but abscessed, necrotic tissue might have a lot of the endotoxins thrown off by bacteria in it that might carry through with the DMSO.

Think of it this way--everything needs to digest food, one way or another. Those of us in the animal kingdom have a lot of internal organs for managing the process. Bacteria and other pathogenic one-celled organisms (that's about all we care about in this discussion) have to do it outside themselves. The toxins that they put out are often designed to kill and dissolve their "food" (which is sometimes us, or some part thereof). Pathogenic fungi are those which essentially perform a similar process on us, it's just that the toxins are different. Some of the first antibiotics were essentially us utilizing some of those compounds that certain fungi use to kill and eat bacteria with, the trick being finding the ones that do the least amount of damage to us.

It's just a dog-eat-dog world out there, Phil.

Pidgey


----------



## jazaroo (Jan 1, 2006)

Phil, the Clavamox should be a good antibiotic to deal with this, I would go with just that for now. The new dosing schedule recommends for Pigeons 125mg/kg BID.

Ron


----------



## vegas (May 17, 2007)

Glad to hear the little guy is doing better.. Thanks again Phil for taking care of him.. I was way off thinking his wing was broken.. he must've thought I was nuts when I was trying to bandage up his perfectly healthy wing.  I definitely thought he'd be fine if we just let him heal so I'm really glad I found people who knew a lot more about birds then I do so he has a chance now. please continue to keep us updated on the little guy.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Pidgey said:


> No, I wouldn't think you'd want to spread DMSO on abscessed flesh. I cannot tell you what all it can carry across the skin but abscessed, necrotic tissue might have a lot of the endotoxins thrown off by bacteria in it that might carry through with the DMSO.
> 
> Think of it this way--everything needs to digest food, one way or another. Those of us in the animal kingdom have a lot of internal organs for managing the process. Bacteria and other pathogenic one-celled organisms (that's about all we care about in this discussion) have to do it outside themselves. The toxins that they put out are often designed to kill and dissolve their "food" (which is sometimes us, or some part thereof). Pathogenic fungi are those which essentially perform a similar process on us, it's just that the toxins are different. Some of the first antibiotics were essentially us utilizing some of those compounds that certain fungi use to kill and eat bacteria with, the trick being finding the ones that do the least amount of damage to us.
> 
> ...




Hi Pidgey, 


Yes...good mentions.


Well, I had to deal with some across-town things so I am back home now and presented him his drinking Cup with some fresh electrolytes even though he'd be fine with plain Water now, and so long as I have my fingers on his Beak, he will drink very nicely...so, getting ready to warm some formula 'Soup' in a little bit, and I will look him over some more before we do chow-time.


He is sure one nice little Bird, very co-operative, nuzzles my fingers...he gets the whole scene and is comfortable and happy with it.


I will see what I can find as for gone-sour punctures.

I can say there is a smell from his back which is like a mixture of dog poop and rotting meat.

I hate to be indelicate, but that is the smell, and maybe it is indicative to you of what order of bacterias are at work there.


My thought was not to use DMSO plain, but to dissolve medicine ( Clamavix or Baytril ) in it, and or dilute it first to do so, and I was just wondering about that.


I have seen Pigeons practically denuded of Feathers from Dogs or Cats getting them ( Dogs I guess do this more than Cats do) and that made it easy to locate punctues, irrigate them, and get the big ones sutured. But those were fresh bites, and these of course are old.


Anyway, one could not ask for a nicer Bird, or a more co-operative and into-it one, so, he is happy to let me examine him, which I will try and do now and write back later.


While I have dealt wiht lots of punctures, I have never had any gone nasty like some of these must have to smell this way. Just hard to get any sort of decent peek at them with all these Feathers covering everything.


Ron, thanks for the nod of approve for the Clamavox and the dose. I only have two tablets left, and I was figuring one-a-day which gets me through Sunday anyway...and, as he is a light Bird. Monday I can get more from my Good Guy Vet.

I will see about the math if I can find the concentration in the info I got with it...but when he had worked out, he'd said the average feral would be two tablets a day, and there was no time for discourse at that moment since it was after they had closed already, so I just said "Okay then..." and that was that.


Camera seems to be working again, so I will see about some images.


Thanks so much..!


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

I've smelled that before. Winston had part of it (the scent) in the ulcerative dermatitis wound on his keel. He was the one who was missing all the primary flight feathers on the one side. The other part of the smell was on the bird that I found at work that had been shot through one leg and into the opposite wing--there was a rotting plug embedded in between the radius and the ulna (with the pellet). I think the Neosporin did most of the job getting it to stop stinking. Perhaps this one has been shot, too. Just going to have to look and see. You might have an easier time of telling by way of getting a small cup of soapy water that you can paint the local feathers with to help make them easier to see through.

Pidgey


----------



## jazaroo (Jan 1, 2006)

Phil, with the DMSO, when using it as a med carrier you don't want to use it at over a 5% concentration, apparently it's even effective at 1-2%, add the meds to water, then the DMSO. I know we talked about holding off for now on this, but if for some reason you think you want to treat the wounds topically as well, at some point in the future, I thought I would mention and clarify this information.

Ron


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

jazaroo said:


> Phil, the Clavamox should be a good antibiotic to deal with this, I would go with just that for now. The new dosing schedule recommends for Pigeons 125mg/kg BID.
> 
> Ron




Hi Ron, 


The Tablets I have are rated at 250 mg...in the push-thru foil two row tape thing...so...hmmmm...maybe my Vet goofed in telling me ( for a prior Bird, ) two Tablets a-day...which would be 500mg in 24 Hours for a ( in my case, 200 - 300 Gram typically) Pigeon. I would have been majoyly over-doseing that last PIgeon then, and he was "light" too, I bet he hardly weighed 200 grams, he was like crumpled 'paper'...

Oye...he seems fine to me!

Lol...


Anyway...

This one...weighs 310 Grams...and since I only had three Tablets remaining, and co-incidentally, a three day wait till I can see my Vet again, I figured to do 1/2 a Tablet every 12 hours thereabouts, or, 250 mg a-day...being one Tablet-a-day, all tolled.



So...thats some ways over three times what it should be then, yes?


He really needs about ohhhh, 38 mg every 12 hours...kinda awkward to do with these Tablets.


If I did a 1/8th Tablet every 12 Hours, then that is a mite low for him.

And a 1/4 of course, every 12 hours, would be too high.


Any harm to exceed the recommended dose? Does it siminish effectiveness, or...?


Any ideas?


I suppose I could dissolve a Tablet in ohhhhh...a 20 ml Syringe, and give him via 'the tube', a just shaken 3 ml worth every 12 hours, and that would be n the Ballpark.


What would you do?


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

I'd probably cut the pill into the nearest thing to six pieces that I could get and give him one of those every 12 hours.

Pidgey


----------



## jazaroo (Jan 1, 2006)

Phil as alternative to Pidgey's suggestion, you could dissolve one of the 250mg pills into 5mL of a syrup/water mixture and dose at .80cc with a 1cc syringe, this will give a dose of 40mg of Clavamox. This is just a touch above the 38.75 his weight calls for, but should be fine, as I aways find a touch does goes astray. I know you know to shake very well and refrigerate, before and after use.

Phil, as luck would have it, if you are going to get the dose wrong, Amoxicillin is a good drug to have done this with, and I would think the same would apply to Clavamox, very large safety margin with it.

Ron


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi all, Ron, Pidgey, Vegas, all...




The unpleasant 'smell' is almost impossible to detect now, and had become quite diminishing before I was tardily getting the 'Neosporin' on to the various boo-boos I could find.


Numerous scabs already falling off on his Head, Neck, Back, Crop, Tail area with healthy underneath...and a couple which are not scabs, on the upper part of his back, but are injury sites which are the suspicious ones. 

He is lucky the Bites on his head did not punch throug his Ping-Pong-Ball Skull.


He is one of these Pigeons who for whatever reason, insists to keep his legs full out straight, so he can stand fine if propped from falling over sideways or forward... he can walk sort of, and is today managing to get himself out of and back into his own self-propping amid the rumpled cloths in his Cage...and yet, some times he is laying down normally, or will relax the Legs and do Hand Nest in my palm.

Earlier he was in his Cage and laying on his back perfectly, Head elevated, and Legs 'Bicycleing' in the Air...it was so cute, and he looked so amused doing it, I just let him do it another minute or two before getting him straightened out.


Too, at one point right after the lap-time Neosporin dabbing, he got into a nice 20 second Helicoptering and the Wings one must say are fine and dandy.


Pidgey, the 1/6th Pill of course would be easy to do. Cut in half, then each half in thirds. So simple, thank you. Lol...


I'll just do that, and the dose will be so close to impeccabaly technically correct, I could not hope for better.



This is such a co-operative and at-ease one, when we do Pill-time he nibbles the Pill. Of course I still open his Beak and pop it down there for him to swallow. Soon as we are done, he is preening or just sitting on my lap looking alert and interested, so we just do that too with nothing else, just to hang out in an easy way, where he mostly preens.

He will not drink Water unless I keep my finger tips on his Beak.

His Feathers are a mess form the predation close-call...many are messed up , all but one gone Tail wise, and he is very very lucky I'd say to have got away as intact as he did.


He is a total sweetie.


Eating regaular Seeds nicely, poops comeing through just fine. Crop seems pretty much alright now from it's initial stasis and gas...and I will keep him drinking the ACV-Water for a while yet.


So, thats the update on his adventrues so far here.


Best wishes!


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi vegas, hi all, 


Just a little up-date -


This is such a sweet Pigeon, I seem to understand what he wants, ( like if he wants me to hold up the Water Bowl for him to drink, more Seeds, different Seeds, play time, lap-time, or as may be, ) and he seems to get whatever I have in mind ( pill-time, Neosporin-time, whatever time) , so everything seems so co-operative and harmonious all round.


Every day now he is liking to do a few rounds at different times through out the day of 'Helicoptering' on the bed, and to be out of his convelesent Cage for a little while to do so. So, usually, we ( well, he, ) do some Helicoptering then relax on my lap while I do some computer things.

He is eating well, pooping well, and steadily getting better in every way. Very bright and happy and comfortable with everything.

I think he is really glad things started going better after that Cat business, and, he was sick too of course possibly before the Cat got him anyway.


Legs still a little off but he can stumble-walk well enough to get to and from various areas in the Cage on his own and to get comfortable where he likes, and is laying down often now instead of standing on stiff Legs needing to be propped up.


He is a dark color Pigeon with little pattern...and has only one tattered Tail Feather remaining...and a lot of Feathers missing and roughed up on his back. Various scabes are comeing off here and there, one dangles under his chin still stuck in the Feathers there.

Some images at -


http://public.fotki.com/PhilBphil/dark-bird-getting-w/



Was having Camera troubles, so did some others but they did not come out.


Best wishes,


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

...360 Grams as of late afternoon today...not a large fellow, but fairly 'solid'...I am glad to see him putting some weight on, as he had clearly lost some during his privations.

Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Have been following this thread with interest, Phil!

AND, of course, just delighted the little one is coming along well. 

Did you ever see the Vet?

I'm surprised you don't have a name for him/her yet...Any ideas??  

He/She sounds like a wonderful pijie and I'm not at ALL surprised that the two of you have "bonded!" I wouldn't have expected anything less!!

Look forward to your updates!

LOVE, HUGS and SCRITCHES

Shi


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi everyone, 


This is such a sweet and vivid one...and has that 'happy' look some of them seem to emote.

We went from several 'Helicoptering' sessions a day, over the bed, to him just being out to fly and whatever else he likes, socializeing with others for most of the day on his own, so he chooses then as he likes whether to helicopter here or there, fly over to here or there, mingle or graze with the ambiance, or just stand or lay or as may be, off by himself in some quiet corner.


He eats on his own just fine, but still will only drink from a Bowl if I have my finger tips on his Beak and guide his Beak into it. So, I have to remember to offer Water now and then, and to do so in the manner he likes, or he will not drink at all. I am sure that soon, he will decide to drink like a grown-up.


His Legs are working very well now, if a tiny bit of 'Frankenstein' walk remaning. Takes off and lands excellently, and can fly straight up with ease from the floor to the seven foot Sideboard top.


Lots of new Feathers sprouting in all those places the Cat had pulled them out.

Scabs all are off and gone now...

He is very 'wild' off and on and I can not get very near him, then he remembers I am his Uncle, and flys over and pumps his shoulders squeaking, and I get some Water then for him...and he is all wiggles and so on, lets me hold him or examine him or whatever, forgetting how 'wild' he was becomeing a few minutes before, or had been before all this started.


A very pretty 'Black' Pigeon, whose only greyish feathers are the under-ones, still ruffled in some areas from his Cat adventures.


Image from a moment ago when I had just offered some Water, then took advantage of the moment to pick him up.


Lol...

He smells good now, like fresh Grain...


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

He is such a cutie and funny too.
I am so glad he is doing so great and enjoying himself.
Great job.

Reti


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

WELL DONE, Phil!

He's going to be a handsome pij!

All the best...

Love, hugs and Scritches

Shi


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi everyone, 


Well, just wanted to honor "Mr. Black Bird" with some mentions on how well he has done.


Went from his daily 'Helicoptering' sessions on the Bed, to soon being in free-rove and getting his Wings back, and more importantly, getting well with his semi paralyzed Legs and slow healing Nerve issues.


All has gone well, and he still has some old damaged Feathers on his back, which in time will be replaced.

He is all "Black"...so, with my wealth of imagination, I ended up just calling him "Mr. Black Bird".

Still has his happy keen and lively "look' to him, as he did all though.


He is a sociable Bird, spends time sleeping or awake, among the floor Birds, and up high also. He is friendly to all, and seems to have many friends here with but the rare sqabble or Wing Slap exchange if anyone is rude to him or gets pushy.



For a while, he would let me pick him up and examine him and so on, but with time this has passed, and now he is fine if I stand close, but he is very 'wild' otherwise and would elude any attempts to handle him.

I recon he is about due now for soon release...he has done very well indeed, and is a very agile and fast indoor flier.


A couple images from a few days back, in his album, at 


http://public.fotki.com/PhilBphil/dark-bird-getting-w/


Best wishes!


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Phil, great job. He is looking mighty fine now, thanks to your good care.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

He's got that look on his face that made me think of MC Hammer's......"Can't touch this"................very cool that he's all better. Your wonderful Mr. Phil........


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Wonderful update.  


Speaking of cool....I hope your little black patient can find some shade to stay cool in, once he is released, perhaps he may stick around for some relief from the heat.

Black is a hard color in hot climates, I have a black hen who does well, but she doesn't relax in the sun on these hot days, like my other pigeons, she hng out in the shade or inside the pool.


----------

